# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دانشجوهای پزشکی بیاین تو لطفا کمککککک

## NiNi

*سلام دانشجویان عزیز رشته پزشکی، دختر خاله من نیمسال دوم پزشکی همدان آورده و استرس داره نمیدونه چه کنه. از بعد کنکور هیچی نخونده میگه حس میکنم قفل کرده مغزم. خودشم الان کنارم نشسته لطفا راهنمایی کنید پزشکی نیمسال اولش چه مطالبی و دروسی داره،چجوری باید بخونه و کلاً کلاس درس پزشکی چه مدلیه.*

----------


## sami7

*وقتی رفت دانشگاه میفهمه خودش از الان لازم نیس چیزی بخونه
هر چی سر بقیه سر دختر خالت نگران نباش
*

----------


## NiNi

*منم‌بهش میگم بازم ادا میاد. فکر میکنم داره واسه من کلاس میذاره*

----------


## Mahdyu

اصا درک نمیکنم ینی چی. 
چی میخواد بخونه؟؟! میره دانشگاه کلاساش شروع میشه دیگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amirabedini68

شتتتتتت [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

----------


## amirabedini68

احساس میکنم  یا دختر خالت اصلا قبول نشده پزشکی! (چون  متاسفم اینو میگم ولی کسی که عقلش رسیده پزشکی اورده... حتما عقلشم خواهد رسید که حداقل! وقتی قبول میشه نیمه دوم ، بره ببینه نیمه دوم اصلا یعنی چی!؟؟)

یا داره از کمبود اطلاعات تو سواستفاده میکنه و مسخرت کرده...

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed79

موضوع تاپیک و متن بسی عجیب بود
باری ...
اگه استرس داره بهش بگو بافت شانسی جان کوییرا بگیره بشینه بخونه
بقیه منابع رو بخواد بگیره یخونه هیچی نمیفهمه استاد میخواد . اللخصوص جنین و بیوشیمی

----------


## NiNi

*این منو مسخره کرده بود..بهم میگه اگه تو قبول شده بودی الان بهم میگفتی حیف شد موندی خونه..*

----------


## A.H.M

> *این منو مسخره کرده بود..بهم میگه اگه تو قبول شده بودی الان بهم میگفتی حیف شد موندی خونه..*


عجب
امان از این حسادت های دخترونه
خدا رو شکر دختر نیستم
خیلی هم پیگیر شد بگو برو سایت دانشگاهتون کریکولوم یا چارت پزشکی رو دانلود کن

----------


## hisoka

:Yahoo (23):  امان از این مسخره بازی دخترا
از کمبود اطلاعات همدیگع سو استفاده میکنن
با عرض پوزش دختر خاله شما یک عدد عقده قوی و کور داره :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Promise

> *این منو مسخره کرده بود..بهم میگه اگه تو قبول شده بودی الان بهم میگفتی حیف شد موندی خونه..*


کنارت نشسته وداری پشت سرش حرف میزنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Promise


کنارت نشسته وداری پشت سرش حرف میزنی


دیشب اینجا بود. الان که نه! ایشاا...خودش میخونه میفهمه که من قصدش رو فهمیدم.*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بابا شما دیگه کیید وجدانا خودتون با خودتون جنگ دارید تا سرحقو حوقتونم میشه دوباره جنگ میکنید بخدا شما زنا انقدری که از کارایه خودتون اسیب میبینید از مردا اسیب نمیبینید ربطی به تاپیک نداره ها ولی حتی زن ستیزی و مردسالاری جامعه هم حاصل تربیت خوده شما زنا هستش عمدش_

----------


## Rafolin403

مثه این میمونه بیام بگم گواهینامه دارم و ماشین روندم امااااا ددیم واسم یه bmw قرمز گرفته واااااااییییی میترسم برونم بکوبم دیوار
bmw سوارا لطفا کمکم کنید نکوبمش دیوار... لطفا جوابا در مورد bmwهای قرمز باشه فقط... چون قرمززززه!

----------


## taravat_e

عالی بود :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Alfredo

نیازی به خوندن چیزی ندارن الان

----------


## yasinsh

واقعا نمی دونم‌چی بگم!

----------


## آن شرلی

کدومو میخواد بخونه اخه؟؟؟ مگه یادش میمونه اصن ؟؟؟؟؟ اغا جان خب میره سر کلاس استاد درس میده یادمیگیره دیگه
100 درصد خواسته کلاس بذاره مثلا بگه من خیلی کولم :Yahoo (56):

----------


## WickedSick

ترم اول واقعا ترم سختیه. خودم گذروندمش.
درسا به کنار واقعا شرایط روحی آدم داغونه :Yahoo (21): 
به هر حال.
دروس عمومی که یجورایی ساده ان. 
بجز زبان که دو حالته: یا بالای 50 زده توی کنکور و زبان عمومی میخونه. یا زبان پیش میخونه و ترم بعد قراره زبان عمومی بخونه. زبان پیش 4 واحده و زبان عمومی3 واحده. پس درس مهمیه.
بقیه عمومی ها هم که یجورایی مشخصن.

برای دروس اصلیش:
فیزیولوژی سلول احتمالا داره. و خیلی گلابیه. کتابشم گایتونه و الان 180 تومنه.
برای هیستولوژی ,جعفر کافیه. نیازی به جان کوِیرا نیست اصلا.
برای جنین شناسی هم همینجور. اونم یه جورایی خلاصشه.
آناتومی هم دانشگاه-دانشگاهه. مال ما اسلایدای استاد + وویس بود + گِرِی. خود سورس.
اینکه چه واحد هایی از علوم تشریح ورمیدارن هم بستگی به دانشگاه داره! دانشگاه ما اینجور بود که ترم 1 اندام بود ترم 2 تنه(توراکس) ترم 3 که میشه این ترم, سر و گردن و ترم 4 هم نورو.
حالا مال اونا ممکنه فرق کنه. در هر صورت همه چی قابل خوندنه. ولی به هیچ وجه آناتومی شب امتحانی راحت خونده نمیشه. سعی کنه از اول ترم همزمان با استاد پیش بره.
یه سری درس تخصصی دیگه هم ممکنه گنجونده شن که اونقد مالی نیستن. مثلا فیزیک پزشکی یا اپیدمیولوژی و...
که اونقد سخت نیستن و عموما بین 1.5 تا 2 واحد رو دارن.

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

گفتنی ها رو دوستان گفتن
بهش بگو فقط لذت ببر چون علوم پایه فقط باید همینکار و کرد
قرار نیس چیز به درد بخوری بخونی
بگو پزشکی از بعد علوم پایه شرو میشه

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

عالی بود :Yahoo (23):

----------

